

"Fixing" xkcd 1340 - hausen
https://gist.github.com/hausen/9501041

======
voltagex_
In theory, won't the time in this and the original occur more than once in
different timezones? (Thus I should open up an issue to add the timezone)

~~~
cbhl
The "every second" version, while cheeky, probably is wrong during the fall
when the end of DST causes an hour to be repeated every year in many
jurisdictions.

(I'm not even sure UTC would save you here...)

~~~
claudius
UTC would save you w.r.t. timezones, but it still has leap seconds and the
like to adjust for nonuniformities in the earth’s rotation (around itself and
the sun).

However, these jurisdictions change _timezones_ in autumn and spring, so
specifying the current timezone should work just as well as specifying UTC.
01:30:20 CEST is not repeated, nor is 01:30:20 CET.

~~~
hausen
I may have weaseled out of the problem by using "may" instead of "will" in the
new version at [https://github.com/hausen/xkcd-
clock](https://github.com/hausen/xkcd-clock) .

Timekeeping enthusiasts: please clone, fork, and/or submit a pull request. You
can now easily change the text to suit your needs.

------
disillusioned
Can someone "fix" XKCD 1335 ("Now") so that the current time is at the 12
o'clock position?

[http://xkcd.com/now/](http://xkcd.com/now/)

~~~
meandave
You inspired me :) [http://meandavejustice.github.io/xkcd-
now/](http://meandavejustice.github.io/xkcd-now/)

~~~
RodEsp
Heya! You inspired me! [http://rodesp.github.io/xkcd-now-
clock/](http://rodesp.github.io/xkcd-now-clock/)

~~~
mnw21cam
Only one problem - both of these (rather cool) implementations show the
incorrect time.

~~~
RodEsp
Mine should show the correct time (it uses your system time), what makes you
say it doesn't?

~~~
mnw21cam
As of 15:36 UTC, the xkcd version has noon pointing at the S in "Canadian
Maritimes", while yours has noon pointing at the U in "US East Coast". My
browser timezone is currently GMT, and system time is accurate.

~~~
RodEsp
Well, I'm not sure how the XKCD version does it but if you draw a straight
line from the middle of the map to your location and continue to the hour on
mine it should match your system time pretty closely. The XKCD version doesn't
create such a match for my time (even with daylight saving factored in).

Please let me know if that's not true for you on mine though. I'd like to fix
it if it's wrong.

~~~
mnw21cam
Your version is about two hours fast for the UK. XKCD version is about spot
on. Meandave's version is six hours slow.

~~~
RodEsp
Hmm, yes I see... my version is about spot on for the US (Indiana) while the
XKCD version is about an hour and a half behind. I'm not sure what to do about
it other than re-draw the map but thanks for pointing that out!

Any suggestions? For now I just rotated the map so that the time will be based
on the Greenwich Meridian instead of my local meridian.

------
suchow
The hover text (8000 years) should also update continuously.

------
ozh
Thanks for the XKCD font, didn't know it. Will put this to good use :)

~~~
VikingCoder
I tried to strip it down to its minimal form:

[http://jsfiddle.net/Lej6m/95/](http://jsfiddle.net/Lej6m/95/)

------
mintplant
Why does this trigger a GitHub authorization request?

~~~
theon144
It didn't for me.

------
jfoks
This just begs for some hardware with an e-ink display for a tabletop xkcd...

